# Feeling cold and shivery during pregnancy



## merrygoround (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm now 9w5d and I've been feeling really cold and shivery throughout my pregnancy apart from at night when I get hot legs (though my upper body is still cold). Could this be due to my low blood pressure? I've checked my internal temp and it's still over 37 degrees. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm not sure really! It may just be hormonal, if it hasn't gone by 12 weeks, and you are concerned, see your gp,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## merrygoround (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, I'll do that. It just seems strange to me that every other pregnant woman feels too hot and I'm the exact opposite!


----------

